# Powerbait is For Rainbows Only?



## takemefishin (Sep 13, 2007)

Can Some Please Explain to Me Why Powerbait Is Only Good For one species of Fish 
that being the species of Rainbow Trout?

Why Dont Other Species Like It?


any other goo huckers out there try Playdough?


----------



## deadicated1 (Mar 17, 2008)

not true. i used to think so but the last few years have proved me wrong. i fish the berry a lot, and i like to have a PB pole out in hopes of catching a big rainbow. this year especially, the cutts have proved me wrong. i have caught 7 slot cutts this year alone at strawberry, and 2 decent cutts at scofield on it. not sure why, as this disproves the fact that cutts are predatory, but oh well, i aint too picky, i just would like to be able to bring home some dinner from the berry. hope others have a comment about this as well


----------



## Jacksonman (Jan 16, 2008)

I have also caught brook trout, cutts at the berry, lake trout in Wyoming and probably a few other species that I can't remember. I hate using bate and really haven't for the past several years. But when I did, it was definitely more effective with rainbows.


----------



## LOAH (Sep 29, 2007)

I've noticed a similar trend, but I've also caught other species on various types of powerbait.

When I first got back into fishing, I was always fishing with a close friend Currant Creek Reservoir with a worm suspended off the bottom, tipped with a chartreuse sparkle poweregg. We used to slay those cutts with that setup and it still works well. When we ran out of worms, we'd just make a line of powereggs going up the hook and it still worked.

We also took power nuggets in pink and chart. and smash them together over the hook and that worked well too.

I've caught a couple of cutts on the goo and surprisingly, several brookies in a river.

I can't say that I've ever caught a brown with it...Hundreds of rainbows though. I watched a tiger trout strike a goo ball, but I missed the hookset.

I've even caught a stupid perch a few times.

Powerbait works, I'll give it that.


----------



## WRB05 (Sep 5, 2008)

Ive caught a bunch of cutts and brookies on it too. I even caught a brown once at tibble fork using PB. Catfish too... but they will eat anything so that doesnt count :mrgreen:


----------



## Grandpa D (Sep 7, 2007)

Power Bait attracts Hatchery fish more than Native fish.
Most Rainbows are planters and are first in line for a Power Bait meal.
Others will eat it, but not as readily.


----------



## takemefishin (Sep 13, 2007)

Thanks for all your help guys.
anyone got any tips for this goo hucker who wants to catch other species on the goo-stuff.
or should i evolve and become a hardware hucker. thanks in advance.


----------



## orvis1 (Sep 7, 2007)

takemefishin said:


> Thanks for all your help guys.
> anyone got any tips for this goo hucker who wants to catch other species on the goo-stuff.
> or should i evolve and become a hardware hucker. thanks in advance.


Get a 2 pole permit, then you can huck goo on one and throw some hardware on the other.


----------



## James (Oct 7, 2007)

Power Bait is for fishers, not fish. Get a night crawler.


----------



## JAT83 (Sep 9, 2007)

orvis1 said:


> takemefishin said:
> 
> 
> > Thanks for all your help guys.
> ...


+1 I love the two pole permit!


----------



## Grandpa D (Sep 7, 2007)

Try using a 2 hook set up.
Tie a swivel to the end of your line and then add 2 lines to it.
One with power bait and the other with a worm or salmon eggs.
You don't need a second pole permit to fish with 2 hooks on one rod.
You can fish this set up to fish on the bottom or add a bobber and float it at any depth desired.


----------



## deadicated1 (Mar 17, 2008)

i have seen people use this method, but i have never tried it. dont the two lines coming off one swivel get tangled?? i wouldn't mind upping my chances of catching fish, but i have always been afraid of the tangle


----------



## PBH (Nov 7, 2007)

The good folks at Berkley aren't dumb.

While other species of fish can be caught using Powerbait, it was specifically designed by Berkley to target hatchery raised rainbow trout.


----------



## takemefishin (Sep 13, 2007)

orvis1 said:


> takemefishin said:
> 
> 
> > Thanks for all your help guys.
> ...


I do have the 2 pole permit. each has a different color on.


----------

